# need help finding a calculator



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I have used a caluculator this evening, But now can't find it again!!!

I could enter

Mortgage amount, interest rate, term, I could then select an overpayment amount, It would then tell you how much you would save and how many years early it would be repaid.

off the top of my head iv'e been on this is money, rbs, moneysaving expert + more!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Invidion i use this sometimes as am IFA hope this helps


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

check your history - ctrl + H will bring up the history and the page should be in there somewhere.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Invidion i use this sometimes as am IFA hope this helps


Cheers, there are some handy calcs on that site.



MirfieldMat said:


> check your history - ctrl + H will bring up the history and the page should be in there somewhere.


Your a legend, found it right away, was on a site i wasn't even aware i visited! must have been a link.

Thanks again:wave:


----------

